# Our first blue ribbon!!!



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

CONGRATS! times a million! that is so awesome and what an improvement to last weekend! yay! what was your dressage score?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks!!!  It was a 37.0 I felt like I could have done better (although I have a feeling I'll ALWAYS feel like that haha!) but it was an improvement over our 42.5 last weekend and apparently it was good enough for 1st this show!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

a 37 for your second show is awesome! some seasoned eventers don't even get scores like that (my mare's best is a 39 haha). 

You are always going to come out of the ring and say to yourself "man, if I had just...". It's the way it goes. 

Congrats again!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Really?! Thanks!! I was wondering what to benchmark a "good" score as, since I have no experience! My trainer just told me to aim for the 30's but he didn't say whether that was just for me, or whether the 30's were good in general


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

aiming for the 30's is a good and reasonable goal. These days, dressage is everything which is unfortunate considering it's the least dangerous of all three phases. Five years ago, you didn't find people scoring in the 20's. and if you did, it was VERY rare and everyone made a huge fuss about it. But now, it's not so unusual to see people win at any level with 23's or 25's. sad really. One of the girls in my area recently competed at Prelim and got a 19.5. Ridiculous if you ask me!

I've gotten up to a 32 on my other mare, whose movement was... let's just say less than desireable. haha. 

But for you starting out, 37 is great! Keep aiming for those mid 30's numbers and you will consistently be in the top after dressage!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GREAT JOB!!!! congrates hope you keep on kickin butt.


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

Awwww, congratulations!.Your horse is beautiful!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

GREAT JOB!!!!!! That is REALLY exciting!  A 37 is great! The lowest score at Rolex last year was a 39, and this year was a 35 I belive so a 37 is amazing!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone!  I finally got the video of our dressage test to upload (stadium and x-c to come!)...so here it is, our "Intro Test A" dressage test. 

Final score: 37 

Enjoy!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, your name is Stephanie(I totally spelled that wrong! ) pretty! 
You guys looked great!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> Oh, your name is Stephanie(I totally spelled that wrong! ) pretty!
> You guys looked great!


haha yes, it's spelled Stefanie  And thanks! I'll have stadium and cross country up in just a moment!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's stadium (Sandie tried to refuse the "scary" pink flamingos at the third jump, but luckily didn't step backwards before she walked over, so didn't count as a refusal and our jump round was clear!):





 
And here is cross country, and we didn't even fall off! lol  (the jumps were smaller at this show than they were at the one last weekend! I think they were being especially nice to the Intro competitors haha!)


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

you both look awesome in the videos! Good job keeping the forward motion on the third stadium fence!

You guys are becoming quite the pair! I love love love Sandie's face on XC. She's like "Where's the next one?". It's awesome!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Way to go Stef and Sandie!! You guys are such a great team!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

you two are so amazing Stef!  Great rounds!


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheee is soo cute! YAYY!


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Y'all look like y'all had SO much fun! Sandie is so cute and I love her show name!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I saw the pics from the photographer. The headshots of Sandie are adorable!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats! What happened in the 2nd photo?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> I saw the pics from the photographer. The headshots of Sandie are adorable!


Thank you! Oh yeah I am SOOOO ordering this one!!...

Casual Creation Photography - 9.30-10.30am sg.mt. - img_1463


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

sunny06 said:


> Congrats! What happened in the 2nd photo?


Thanks  What do you mean what happened in the 2nd photo? Do you mean the one where we're warming up for stadium with my trainer standing there in the blue shirt? Sandie was just jumping a little cross rail in that one, but she threw her head up the moment the pic was being taken, so it ended up looking like she was about to sprout wings and fly away! :lol:


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

wow thats awsome i dont know anything about dressage but that seems way good especially for your second show way to go keep the good work up


----------

